# tavern ham?



## DanMcG (Nov 22, 2009)

Can somebody tell me the difference between a tavern ham and any other ham? Saw them at wally world and they looked pretty good.


----------



## bassman (Nov 22, 2009)

Tavern ham is supposedly dry and salty and without added water.  I understand it originated in Virginia.  Boars Head is one of the more popular brands.


----------



## mballi3011 (Nov 22, 2009)

I have no idea the differance but could it be a regular ham and a country style ham that is salt cured maybe.


----------

